# Cavapoo breeders in UK?



## alexisb (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi everyone, don't know if this is the right post for this forum (or even this website!) but I'm trying to get breeder recommendations from anyone owning a Cavapoo (who is ideally aged 2 years+, to give me an idea of whether any health problems have arisen so far).

I have done a lot of research, and have found roughly half a dozen that offer health tests; but some only health test one of the parents, some only do minimal testing and some don't do annual checkups.

Does anyone have any personal or anecdotal experience of these breeders?

Poundlane (Devon)
Rosedale doodles (Lancashire)
Milkypaws (Devon)
Lottie's cavapoos (Hampshire)
Bestbreed Dogs (Staffordshire)
Wentwood (Wales)

Many thanks in advance - this is a bit of a minefield!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It is a minefield.
Good luck.
I went with a hobby breeder who was recommended. I knew others who had pups from a previous litter. I spoke with her vet and met him. 
I was advised by a dog walking friend who is a dog judge, with CKC as one of his specialist breeds, that it was a good thing to have a pup from an older mum, as with cavvies some problems do not present until they are older. Kiki's mum was 6. The breeder also had her mum who was 9 - both healthy. Kiki is only 25% cav.
So far so good - Kiki is nearly 2, her granny is 11 and still going strong, her mum 8 and fine.
Kiki is totally lovely, she is a happy, wiggly, curly person who absolutely loves people - any people! She is smart, sensitive and loves to snuggle. We call her the Mary Poppins dog because she is practically perfect in every way. However I happen to know that one of her brothers is a bit of a terror  so no guarentee that all cavapoodliepoos will be as perfect as Kiki!

I loved the Poundland website, but know nothing of them personally. Their waiting list was years long when I was looking.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would recommend you go and meet some of the breeders armed with questions. I fear you will not get the response from here as mainly cockapoos and minimal experience with cavapoo breeders. 

I hope you get on well and keep us updated if you decide on a breeder.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

I visited Rosedale when we were looking - I fancied a Cavapoo. Rosedale had a lovely litter at the time, all spoken for. I found their set up was really good and they had no problems showing us round and letting us have a look at all the pups.

In the end I didn't get a Cavapoo or a pup from Rosedale but would happily have taken one. They seem to do all the appropriate health checks. 

Cavaliers do have hereditary heart problems so I would ask about health checks for that too.


----------

